
Revealing the hidden links in the Monero blockchain - jackgavigan
http://hackingdistributed.com/2017/04/19/monero-linkability/
======
ycat
Soon we can say that Zcash have done more research on Monero than on their own
coin. That's a positive sign and I just bought more XMR.

Bitcoin had flaws in the beginning too but it's the people behind a project
that make the difference in the long run, not the public promotion.

However, I can understand that Zcash is under pressure to create ROI for their
initial investors.

